# Hello from Canada, Gabriel here!



## gabrie_l (Oct 7, 2021)

Dear all, I'm Gabriel from Ontario, Canada.

Was just lurking here for a while but I'm really grateful to the people that helped me so much with all the knowledge they had shared here on VIC.
I'm a classical trained pianist that just played notes all of his life trying now a new musical path of creating his own notes.

Take care and be blessed with musical inspiration as much as possible,
Gabriel


----------



## YahmezTV (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey Gabriel! I’m also from Ontario (KW)! Pleasure to meet a fellow Canadian here (I think there are more than a few of us).


----------



## Rich4747 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi yes there are many, welcome!


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 7, 2021)

From the east coast, "yar bro & welcome." Cheers, Bill


----------



## Dear Villain (Oct 7, 2021)

Welcome, Gabriel, from a fellow Ontarian (Windsor) Similar path: a lifelong classical accordionist, turned composer 

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 7, 2021)

Hey guys, wow, didn't expected such a warm welcome, feels good, thanks! 
Now I have more reasons to get back more often here on VIC.
See you all soon on the threads 

Cheers
Gabriel


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi Gabriel. Welcome from the Netherlands. See you around!


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi Doc, thank you, honored by your welcome! Many years ago when I had studied piano in Germany at Karlsruhe Hochschule I met a Dutch that was also a student there, witty guy, great person.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 8, 2021)

They do exist!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello from Montreal and welcome Gabriel!
Followed a similar path: from classically trained composer to... all this!! 
Have fun in this brave new world!


----------



## sctaylorcan (Oct 8, 2021)

Canada Represent  Welcome from the Mississauga, Ontario area!


----------



## tonelab (Oct 8, 2021)

Helo from Montréal. Welcome aboard. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## robcs (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello from Burlington, ON! Welcome to the forum and have fun!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 8, 2021)

gabrie_l said:


> Hi Doc, thank you, honored by your welcome! Many years ago when I had studied piano in Germany at Karlsruhe Hochschule I met a Dutch that was also a student there, witty guy, great person.


Than it couldn’t have been Doc lol 😂

btw Welcome to VI-C and have a good time and FYI this is a great forum with all sorts of helpfu,knowledgeable,passionate members.


----------



## darkogav (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello..!


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Oct 8, 2021)

Am I the only west coast Canadian here? Hello from Vancouver!


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 9, 2021)

gabrie_l said:


> Dear all, I'm Gabriel from Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Was just lurking here for a while but I'm really grateful to the people that helped me so much with all the knowledge they had shared here on VIC.
> I'm a classical trained pianist that just played notes all of his life trying now a new musical path of creating his own notes.
> ...


Welcome to VIC Gabriel, all the best in your pursuits! 

Andre
Alberta, Canada


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 9, 2021)

Welcome Gabriel! Toronto born and raised here. You'll have an amazing time!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Bienvenue!


----------



## pranic (Oct 10, 2021)

mopsiflopsi said:


> Am I the only west coast Canadian here? Hello from Vancouver!


Technically speaking, I'm a Canadian living on the west coast of the USA  Originally born/raised in Nova Scotia. Welcome to you Gabriel!


gabrie_l said:


> Hey guys, wow, didn't expected such a warm welcome, feels good, thanks!


----------



## Valérie_D (Oct 10, 2021)

Salut Gabriel, I'm from Montréal, glad you're here!


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 10, 2021)

I've started this thread because I needed a first post to be able to send PM for a plugin purchase.
Never ever have I expected such a reaction - for me an amazing reaction!
Coming for a plugin, staying for awesome people. 
You convinced me to start digging a bit to find out what this place really is… and what a great place!
💗 @YahmezTV, @Rich4747, @b_elliott, @Dear Villain, @doctoremmet, @Tatiana Gordeeva, @sctaylorcan, @tonelab, @robcs, @kgdrum, @darkogav, @mopsiflopsi, @creativeforge, @Paulogic, @wrongtools, @shadowsoflight, @musicmaker9000, @ChrisSiuMusic, @Ned Bouhalassa, @pranic, @Valérie_D 💗
Thank you for your generosity by taking the time to welcome me and for all your words and thoughts!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Oct 11, 2021)

gabrie_l said:


> I've started this thread because I needed a first post to be able to send PM for a plugin purchase.
> Never ever have I expected such a reaction - for me an amazing reaction!
> Coming for a plugin, staying for awesome people.
> You convinced me to start digging a bit to find out what this place really is… and what a great place!
> ...


Greater Toronto Area here! Having been a recent joiner here too ... I can confirm the community is actually something missing everywhere else on the internet.


----------



## grabauf (Oct 16, 2021)

Welcome, Gabriel!
Great to see you here, too!


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 16, 2021)

grabauf said:


> Welcome, Gabriel!
> Great to see you here, too!


Hey Fabian, thank you, great to meet you again!


----------



## guymiddleton (Oct 16, 2021)

Nice to meet you dude and best of luck on your new journey


----------



## gzapper (Oct 16, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Welcome Gabriel! Toronto born and raised here. You'll have an amazing time!


Me too!!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello Gabriel and welcome to the land of EVERYTHING VI!


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 17, 2021)

@Jeremy Morgan @guymiddleton @gzapper @BassClef Thank you so much, wish you back good luck and all the best here on VI-C! ​edit: sorry for the bold font, I didn't know how to disable that formatting..


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello Gabriel, welcome! I'm in Calgary....grew up in Toronto.


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 21, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Hello Gabriel, welcome! I'm in Calgary....grew up in Toronto.


Hello Jeremy, thanks! My wife lived for a while in Calgary but that was in another millennium, ha!


----------



## BassClef (Oct 21, 2021)

Hello Gabriel, and welcome to the VI clan!


----------



## Nico5 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sorry ...

... for being late to this thread


----------



## sorrow (Oct 22, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 22, 2021)

BassClef said:


> Hello Gabriel, and welcome to the VI clan!


Thank you, again! @BassClef


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 22, 2021)

Nico5 said:


> Sorry ...
> 
> ... for being late to this thread


Time is an illusion.. Thank you, @Nico5!


----------



## gabrie_l (Oct 22, 2021)

sorrow said:


> Welcome


Thank you, @sorrow!


----------

